# Looking for crypts....



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Just wondering what crypts everybody has and if you might be able to bring some to the meetings, possibly for trade.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

I have Ponderiifolia,albida,beckettii,walkerii,undulatus red,bronze wendtii,in a few weeks I hope to have extra Mi Oya,Willisii,Might have a few others I am not thinking of off the top, If you are interested in trading for some email me
@ [email protected]


----------

